# Using Laptop While Charging



## arun48 (Jan 30, 2012)

is it bad to use laptop while charging in sense that the battery wears out
or battery capacity decreases faster .
please suggest what can i do to keep battery in condition for long time.


----------



## rajeevk (Jan 30, 2012)

While charging you can use your laptop but it will take some more to charge. It is not bad to use while charging.

Tips for improving laptop's battery life.


----------



## Mr.V (Jan 30, 2012)

Well I suggest not to.Any fluctuation in your electricity can lead to disaster.Why do you think we should not use mobiles while charging?


----------



## thatsashok (Jan 30, 2012)

^ i am charging when there are fluctuations. I had no choice as my battery is low and i have to read from ppt slides for exam.

Looks like i have to take care from now on


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 30, 2012)

Read this, the same query *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks-tablets/151452-query-regarding-laptop-battery.html


----------

